# Russian Wristwatches Book



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone have a spare copy of the "Russian Wristwatches" Book?

Thanks # or should I post this on the Wanted page?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, if I can find it









Mike

[email protected]


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*A BIG thanks to Mike! *

_and of course to _









Not only pleased with the book, must thank Mike for trusting I would send payment, he sent me the book "on consignment" as it were.

Forums are great places







as in most, this one seems populated NOT by strangers, simply by friends you may never meet! The bond of a shared interest creates a world of friendship.

e~gards

Mel


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

mel said:


> must thank Mike for trusting I would send payment, he sent me the book "on consignment" as it were.


No problem Mel  The Forum has contacts up in Scotland and I would have sent the boys round
















A pleasure doing buisness with you. Hope you find the book usefull, which you will if you are going down the Russian route.

Mike


----------

